# Graduated from Puppy Kindergarten!



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

Last night Jade graduated from puppy kindergarten! She was by far one of the best dogs in the class. So very proud of my little girl :blush:

At the start of the new year we are going to take the advanced class and will take the Canine Good Citizen test!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

She looks very proud of herself! Great job to both of you. Good luck with your future training goals


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Woohoo! Way to go Jade


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Congrats she's such a pretty girl


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Congratulations to you and Jade! I love the pciture, she looks very proud of herself


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations to you and to your beautiful girl.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

:congratulations: Jade! :happyboogie:

 Kat.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations pretty girl Jade!


----------



## GSD13 (Dec 11, 2012)

Congrats!!! BEAUTIFUL Girl


----------



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

Such a pretty girl! Congrats! Lots of happy times in your future 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

